# Western Spain



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are heading for Spain in a few days time and after spending a couple of weeks on the south coast we intend moving north via Seville, Caceres & Salamanca.
Can any of you recommend any good stopovers on that route or things/places we should not miss?
Thanks in advance.

Cazzie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We will be a few days behind, and one of our first stops will be Avila, then on to Salamanca

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...TSsvDLAhXFJw8KHe10CB8QsAQIJw&biw=1034&bih=616

and we will be going up over the old Pamplona road, the N121a from Irun. Then via Agreda and Soria.
It will be about 20km further than going down the N1, but much quieter, nicer and a couple of good truck restaurant stops that I know for food. Yum Yum:grin2:
I forgot to add, there is an aire at Agreda, Avila and Salamanca. All are in Campercontact. Good truck stops are on the 121a, before and after going over the mountain to Pamplona, also the hotel at Cintruenigo and Valverde


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Grath, thanks for that . Avila looks amazing and we will certainly make a stop there.
On our way down we will also take the road from Irun to Pamplona but then head for Zaragoza and the coast for a while. We are away for 8 weeks so plans will change as we go along.
How long are you away for? Maybe our paths will cross!

Cazzie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cazzie said:


> Wow Grath, thanks for that . Avila looks amazing and we will certainly make a stop there.
> On our way down we will also take the road from Irun to Pamplona but then head for Zaragoza and the coast for a while. We are away for 8 weeks so plans will change as we go along.
> How long are you away for? Maybe our paths will cross!
> 
> Cazzie


Hi Cazzie, we are away for just over 8 weeks:grin2: and will go with the flow. We are heading as we have said, then the Baragems and Lisbon. Then south a little and later towards, Sines and the Algarve, but if it is too busy, we will move away.
You can bypass Zaragoza, there is a road off to the right, about 29 km before you get to Zaragoza and it is signed La Alluminima (spelling might be off) This road missed Zaragoza and brings you out on the road to Teruel.
Give it a go!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I would try to see Zamora, which is a fantastic medieval town, much more unspoilt than Salamanca with very few tourists. Great place to park up too, although there are no facilities there. Don't have the GPS co-ordinates with me just now, but I think you will find them on areasac.es


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Everything I am reading, in a few different threads, is telling me that the Spanish and Portuguese coast is full:frown2: If it is, I don't want to go there and will stay north a little.
Is it very busy? or will it empty much? then again, it will probably fill up.
Only people on the ground at the moment will have a feel.
I blame it on the French and everybody else not going to Morocco


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

McGeemobile said:


> I would try to see Zamora, which is a fantastic medieval town, much more unspoilt than Salamanca with very few tourists. Great place to park up too, although there are no facilities there. Don't have the GPS co-ordinates with me just now, but I think you will find them on areasac.es


Zamora is now added to our list as well.
I hope eight weeks will be enough!

Cazzie


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Old Caceres is lovely, well worth a visit, and the ACSI site outside Caceres is very good, with a private shower room for each emplacement and a lovely pool. You can catch a bus from the site to visit Caceres itself.

In Salamanca, don't miss the Art Nouveau museum there. The exhibits are great, but the building itself is a magnificent Art Nouveau palace. The city itself is lovely, and the main square is spectacular. We like the ACSI campsite Don Quixante outside Salamanca, it is on the river with some lovely walks, and again you can catch the bus outside the site into the city itself.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Old Caceres is lovely, well worth a visit, and the ACSI site outside Caceres is very good, with a private shower room for each emplacement and a lovely pool. You can catch a bus from the site to visit Caceres itself.
> 
> In Salamanca, don't miss the Art Nouveau museum there. The exhibits are great, but the building itself is a magnificent Art Nouveau palace. The city itself is lovely, and the main square is spectacular. We like the ACSI campsite Don Quixante outside Salamanca, it is on the river with some lovely walks, and again you can catch the bus outside the site into the city itself.


I thought that campsite at Caceres looked quite good when we checked the ACSI book. Think we will give that a go instead of the aire.
We've been to Salamanca before but not that campsite. We loved it there so thought we would make a return visit as we are passing that way.
Has anyone tried Regio campsite? Wondered how it compared to Don Quixote?

Cazzie


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I would avoid the Regio site - we've stopped twice, first time ok, second dire. The site is behind, and part of, a large hotel - hotel pool is great, but only open in season. Campsite has good facilities - toilets etc - but the pitches when we've been are very uneven and overgrown. Hotel restaurant offers a discount in cafeteria for campers - the food was very poor, and the waiter almost threw the plates at us. We complained to manager, who shrugged. I can't believe the other site isn't better - I have heard it rated favourably.

The Caceres campsite is good - especially at ACSI rate - although I have heard good things about the aire, too.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have tried both the Regio and the Don Quixote campsites. I prefer the Don Quixote one, it's in a nicer environment and the bus trip into town is easy and convenient.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Solwaybuggier and Christine, will definitely use Don Quixote then.
We leave tonight, overnight ferry to Roscoff. Looks like it may be a bit bumpy!
Hope to see a few of you on-route.

Cazzie


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Good luck finding Don Quixote site!

I've been there twice and both times had to ask a local to guide me there - I seem to remember there is a weight limit or something which denied us the obvious route - if you are under 3500Kg you will prob be OK though

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Good luck finding Don Quixote site!
> 
> I've been there twice and both times had to ask a local to guide me there - I seem to remember there is a weight limit or something which denied us the obvious route - if you are under 3500Kg you will prob be OK though
> 
> ...


Yes, we are under 3.5 so should be OK Dave.
We also have the M/H friendly sat.nav which is a big help but not infallible!

We're off in about an hour - hoorah!!

Cazzie


----------

